

How Hot Dogs Are Made - joelrunyon
http://kottke.org/12/11/how-hot-dogs-are-made-again

======
mdda
All of these "How it's Made" videos show immense industrial processes, but
they usually include a number of jobs in-between stages that I definitely
wouldn't want, eg: 4m00s. (the job isn't disgusting - but for the fact that
the guy must do this for more than 15 minutes each day...)

------
dickeytk
I was sure to show this to my coworker that just purchased a new hot dog. He
said it slightly ruined his meal.

------
burntsushi
Yum. Actually makes me want a hot dog...

------
nickporter
Not sure why this is on the home page...

------
hoov
And that's exactly why I prefer to make my own sausage.

------
rikelmens
And that's exactly why I avoid eating any ground or processed meet products.

Actually, I avoid eating meat in general, unless it's a 'grass fed' &
'certified organic'.

~~~
kalleboo
You avoid eating them due to kottke.org posting videos about the process?

I'm not sure what's so offensive about this process.

~~~
ftwinnovations
Agreed. All the ingredients seem fine enough. It's not rat feet and armadillo
tails. Ya, it gets blended into a paste but so what? Tastes amazing once it's
cooked up!

